# Trading Places/VRI Plus or Minus



## cgeidl (Aug 20, 2012)

I was a member of ORE which was taken over by VRI. i often deposit weeks in Trading Places and always get an extra week. The same inventory is in VRI and trading Places for trade and rental. However if we deposit in TP we get an extra week but not in VRI. Does anyone know of any other advantages or disadvantages? We have been pleased with the Hawaiian resorts from TP over the past 10 years or so.


----------



## TPIRep (Aug 21, 2012)

*TPI & VRI*ety Exchange*

Thank you for choosing to use TPI exchange services for your past vacations. Both TPI and VRI*ety Exchange offer bonus week promotions during the year, normally via eblast to the members. 
I can review the details of both exchange programs with you off-line; this might help you to decide which exchange service you wish to use in the future. I can be reached at karend@tradingplaces.com...thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2012)

We are relatively recent TPI owners (IPV) which we use and probably won't exchange for at least a few years. Are the 'eblasts' email announcements of rental specials? Both my other ownerships are in VRI so VRI*ety is familiar if underused by me.

Jim


----------



## TPIRep (Aug 21, 2012)

*eblasts*

TPI eblasts may include different offers...rental specials, travel specials, exchange offers, etc. We also use email to communicate with our managed resort owners. If you haven't opted in for receiving these emails I can assist you with this....email me at karend@tradingplaces.com and we can communicate directly. 
Thanks for your interest


----------

